# اسئلة عن المسيحية



## عبد الرحمن2 (3 يوليو 2010)

*قبل اى شى *
*احب ان اذكر مرة اخرى *
*انا لاادرى ( لا ادرى اذا كان المسيح هو الله - لا ادرى اذا كان محمد فعلا رسول من عند الله ----الخ *
*و لاكن انا مؤمن بوبجود الة خالق لهذا الكون (انا متاكد من هذا )*

*انا الان لازلت فى مرحلة البحث ولذلك انا لست بصدد الجدال و خلاص *
*لا انا والله عايز افهم و اتعلم *
*و دى نقطة احب الناس تتعامل معايا على اساسها مش تتعاملوا معى انى اريد ان اقيم عليكم الحجة فتتسارعوا فى منظاراتى و توجية الاتهامات  لا انا بجد عايز افهم *

*السؤال هو *
*يقول الكتاب المقدس *
*الخطيئة عقابها الموت *

*و لان الله رحيم فقرر ان يتحمل هو بنفسة العقوبة *

*ولاكن الله مات مجرد 3 ايام ليس اكثر *
*و هل هذا كافى ؟؟؟؟ اليس الخطيئة عقابها الموت و هل موت 3 ايام هى اجرة الخطيئة ؟*


*السؤال الثانى **
***
حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب طرح أكثر من سؤال
***
*


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *السؤال هو *
> *يقول الكتاب المقدس *
> *الخطيئة عقابها الموت *
> 
> ...



أين قال الكتاب المقدس ان الله مات مجرد ثلاثة ايام؟
أي بحث هذا يا عزيزي الذي يعتمد على معلومات مصدرها الخيال؟
الكتاب المقدس لم يقل ان الله مات ابداً.
الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله تجسد بجسد بشري كامل، قدمه، اي الجدس، فداءاً على الصليب عوضاً عني و عنك ككفارة كاملة و اقام هذا الجسد بقوة لاهوته المُحي بعد ثلاثة ايام

وصلت المعلومة؟


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *السؤال هو *
> *يقول الكتاب المقدس *
> *الخطيئة عقابها الموت *
> 
> ...


 
أخي عبد الرحمن 

دعنا نضع الامور في نصابها.

*المسيح مات بالجسد* *وليس الله الذي مات*

*خلاص الإنسان لم يبدأ بالموت بل بالتجسد.*

*بالموت غلب السيد المسيح الموت وانتصر عليه. *
*المدة التي قضاها السيد المسيح ميتا ليس لها ثقلا في الخلاص، بل القيامة التي اعلن فيها انتصاره وغلبته على الموت الذي كان أجرة الخطيئة.*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (3 يوليو 2010)

> وصلت المعلومة؟


 
لا طبعا لم تصل 
انا كدة حصلى اتلخبطت اكتر 

معلش خليك معايا و واحدة واحدة 

من الذى مات على الصليب ؟ الجسد (الناسوت ) ام الله (اللاهوت ) ؟؟
ممكن توضحليى


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (3 يوليو 2010)

> أخي عبد الرحمن
> 
> دعنا نضع الامور في نصابها.
> 
> ...


 
*شكلى كدة انا كنت فاهم حاجات كتير مش مظبوطة *
*معلش ممكن توضحلى شوية كمان صدقنى مش فاهم *


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> لا طبعا لم تصل
> انا كدة حصلى اتلخبطت اكتر
> 
> معلش خليك معايا و واحدة واحدة
> ...



الله الظاهر بالجسد مات، اي بناسوته. اللاهوت لا يموت و لا يخضع تحت قوانين الحياة و الموت التي وضعها هو لهذا العالم


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2010)

لنترك الحوار *لماي روك* بما انه يملك الوقت للرد

لكي لا يغرق الأخ عبد الرحمن بالأجوبة


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2010)

لنترك الحوار *لماي روك* بما انه يملك الوقت للرد

لكي لا نغرق الأخ عبد الرحمن بالأجوبة


----------



## حمورابي (3 يوليو 2010)

*تحية
الله لا يموت ولايحدهُ مكان أو حدود وهو مالي الكون بوجوده ِ الغير محدود 
الجسد الذس ظهر فيه ِ كلمة الله الذي هو ذات الله 
مات الجسد أو بتعبير أخر ضلَّ راقد لمدة تتراوح ال ثلاث أيام . 
وهذا نص كتابي واضح 

رسالة 1  بطرس أصحاح 3 

 18فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتًا فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ، 19الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضًا ذَهَبَ فَكَرَزَ لِلأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي فِي السِّجْنِ، 20إِذْ عَصَتْ قَدِيمًا*


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2010)

ارى ماي روك خرج من الموضوع..
فلنكمل


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (3 يوليو 2010)

> الله الظاهر بالجسد مات، اي بناسوته. اللاهوت لا يموت و لا يخضع تحت قوانين الحياة و الموت التي وضعها هو لهذا العالم


 
*حسننا *
*انا فهمت حاجة اتمنى انك تقولى لو صح اللى فهمتوا *
*الجسد هو من تحمل الموت ( ولاكن الجسد يورث الخطيئة ) و لذلك طهرة الله بتجسدة فية *
*هل هذا صحيح ؟*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (3 يوليو 2010)

> ارى ماي روك خرج من الموضوع..
> فلنكمل


 
نعم فلنكمل


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *قبل اى شى *
> *احب ان اذكر مرة اخرى *
> *انا لاادرى ( لا ادرى اذا كان المسيح هو الله - لا ادرى اذا كان محمد فعلا رسول من عند الله ----الخ *
> *و لاكن انا مؤمن بوبجود الة خالق لهذا الكون (انا متاكد من هذا )*
> ...



*اولا: اهلا فيك لانك فعلا بديت تعرف الحق من الباطل 

ثانيا: الله لا يموت و نحن كمسيحيين لا نؤمن ابدا بان الله يموت 
المسيح هو من مات فالمسيح هو كلمة الله الذي تجسد على هيئة بشر 
و المسيح هو من صلب على الصليب و مات و وضع في قبر و قام في اليوم الثالث

اي ان الله لم و لن و لا يموت بل ان المسيح( الناسوت) هو من مات ​*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (3 يوليو 2010)

> اي ان الله لم و لن و لا يموت بل ان المسيح( الناسوت) هو من مات


 
انا ممكن اكون مش قادر استوعب الكلام دة الان 
بسبب نشاتى الاسلامية 
و تربيتى على ان الله واحد احد لا يوجد لة ولد و قد كفر من قال ان لة ولد


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> انا ممكن اكون مش قادر استوعب الكلام دة الان
> بسبب نشاتى الاسلامية
> و تربيتى على ان الله واحد احد لا يوجد لة ولد و قد كفر من قال ان لة ولد


*
يا اخ و أيضا في المسيحية الله واحد 
و هو في ثلاثة اقانيم و المسيح هو الاقنوم الثاني 
و المسيح كان بطبيعتين بشرية و الالهية (لاهوت و ناسوت)
الطبيعة البشرية للمسيح هي التي ماتت على الصليب​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

> و تربيتى على ان الله واحد احد لا يوجد لة ولد و قد كفر من قال ان لة ولد




نؤمن بان الله وااااااااااحد

ولا نؤمن بان الله له ولد

فالمسيح ابن الله مش بالمعنى الجسدى ان الله تزوج وانجب​​


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *شكلى كدة انا كنت فاهم حاجات كتير مش مظبوطة *
> *معلش ممكن توضحلى شوية كمان صدقنى مش فاهم *


 

لكي تفهم عليك ان تبدأ من سفر التكوين هنا الذي يحكي قصة الخليقة.

الله خلق السماوات والأرض وكل ما فيها قبل أن يخلق الإنسان، لأنه -أي الله- خلقها من أجل الإنسان.

الله خلق كل شي بكلمة منه بأن قال كن فكان.

أما الإنسان فقد أعطاه كرامة أكبر وخلقه على صورته وكشبهه:




*[Q-BIBLE] تكوين 1
26 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ. 
28 وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلاوا الارْضَ وَاخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». [/Q-BIBLE]*

وليس هذا فقط، بل جبله بيديه ونفخ فيه نسمة حياة منه



> *تكوين 2   **7 وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي انْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ ادَمُ نَفْسا حَيَّةً.*


 
آدم أخطأ، وبخطيئته شوه صورة الله فيه وفقد شبهه لله.

تجسد الله الإبن في المسيح يسوع ليعيد للإنسان بهاء صورة الله ومجده. *ولأنه إنسان كان عليه أن يموت*
*ولكن **الموت لم يقوى على استبقائه في سلطانه لأنه -اي الموت- لم يكن له سلطان عليه لأنه - اي المسيح- وحده عاش بدون خطيئة.*

*بموته غلب الموت وتحقق الخلاص لبني البشر الذين يؤمنون به.*

هل وصلت الفكرة؟


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *حسننا *
> *انا فهمت حاجة اتمنى انك تقولى لو صح اللى فهمتوا *
> *الجسد هو من تحمل الموت ( ولاكن الجسد يورث الخطيئة ) و لذلك طهرة الله بتجسدة فية *
> *هل هذا صحيح ؟*



لا خطأ
لا تعتمد على إستنتاجاتك الشخصي، بل إقرأ العهد الجديد و تعلم اولاً و بعدها اربط و استنتج.
الجسد لا يورث الخطيئة بل الطبيعة الخاطئة المائلة للخطيئة. هذه الطبيعة لم يرثها المسيح لانه لم يُلد بمشيئة غسنان بل بالروح القدس.


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لا خطأ
> لا تعتمد على إستنتاجاتك الشخصي، بل إقرأ العهد الجديد و تعلم اولاً و بعدها اربط و استنتج.
> الجسد لا يورث الخطيئة بل الطبيعة الخاطئة المائلة للخطيئة. هذه الطبيعة لم يرثها المسيح لانه لم يُلد بمشيئة غسنان بل بالروح القدس.



*My Rock 
اتوقع ان مايقصد الاخ هو ان المسيح ولد من دون خطيئة و بجسد طاهر من اجل ان يتجسد الله في جسد المسيح الطاهر 
​*


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2010)

الاخت red rose88
الرجاء عدم ترجمة و شرح اقوال الاخرين
اتركي السائل يسأل و يشرح بنفسه


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2010)

my rock قال:


> الاخت red rose88
> الرجاء عدم ترجمة و شرح اقوال الاخرين
> اتركي السائل يسأل و يشرح بنفسه



*حاضر يا زعيم  ​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 يوليو 2010)

اخى الحبيب اطلب من الله ان يعطيك الروح القدس وقتها هتفهم وهتقتنع ان يسوع هو الله 
وحرر عقلك شويه من فكر العدد  فى الطبيعه الالهيه اللى بيسطر على عقول المسلمين واطلب من الله ان يفهمك اللى بيكتبه لك الاخوه هنا 
عقلنا محدود اخى عبد الرحمن امام قدره الله الغير محدوده 
ثق وانت تقول ربى يسوع انه حى يسمع فيستجيب وجرب اخى


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (4 يوليو 2010)

> my rock
> اتوقع ان مايقصد الاخ هو ان المسيح ولد من دون خطيئة و بجسد طاهر من اجل ان يتجسد الله في جسد المسيح الطاهر


​
​اة انا قصدى زى كدة 
يعنى الله تجسد علشان يطهر الجسد و يكون جسد بلا خطيئة 
دة اللى انا فهمتوا حتى الان فى التجسد 

و ايضا كنت قرايت كذا مرة (مش كتير ) فى الكتاب ولاكن مش لقيت ايات بتشرح التجسد بصورة واضحة (ممكن يكون فية و انا اللى غفلت عنها لقلة قرائتى فى الكتاب  ) صراحة مش عارف​​​


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (4 يوليو 2010)

> حاضر يا زعيم


​
​اية دة انا لسا واخد بالى انك يا ماى روك الزعيم (تحياتى  ) ​​​


----------



## أَمَة (4 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> اة انا قصدى زى كدة
> يعنى الله تجسد علشان يطهر الجسد و يكون جسد بلا خطيئة
> دة اللى انا فهمتوا حتى الان فى التجسد ​
> 
> و ايضا كنت قرايت كذا مرة (مش كتير ) فى الكتاب ولاكن مش لقيت ايات بتشرح التجسد بصورة واضحة (ممكن يكون فية و انا اللى غفلت عنها لقلة قرائتى فى الكتاب ) صراحة مش عارف ​


 

هل قرأت الردود اخي عبد الرحمن؟
هل قرأت ردي هذا  #*17* ؟
أقرأ مرة اخرى وضع سؤالك حول نفس الموضوع، وانا بانتظارك.


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (4 يوليو 2010)

> اخى الحبيب اطلب من الله ان يعطيك الروح القدس وقتها هتفهم وهتقتنع ان يسوع هو الله
> وحرر عقلك شويه من فكر العدد فى الطبيعه الالهيه اللى بيسطر على عقول المسلمين واطلب من الله ان يفهمك اللى بيكتبه لك الاخوه هنا
> عقلنا محدود اخى عبد الرحمن امام قدره الله الغير محدوده
> ثق وانت تقول ربى يسوع انه حى يسمع فيستجيب وجرب اخى


 
انا كلى ثقة فى الله و انة مش هيتخلى عنى 

عذرا صديقى انتظرنى قليلا حتى استطيع ارسال رسائل خاصة و لنا حديث خاص 
انا فعلا محتاج مساعدتك و زى ما قلتها قبل كدة هرجع و اقولها تانى انت اكتر واحد ممكن تساعدنى علشان انت مريت باللى انا بمر بية 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (4 يوليو 2010)

> هل وصلت الفكرة؟


 

نعم وصلت الفكرة 
ولاكن انا محتاج اقرا سفر التكوين


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2010)

> يعنى الله تجسد علشان يطهر الجسد و يكون جسد بلا خطيئة




بص اخي الحبيب هاشرح لك بصورة ابسط لكي تفهم ما قالوه الأساتذة :
بداية : لا يوجد شيء اسمه انتقال الخطية نفسها اي لا يوجد شيء اسمه الخطية الموروثة ( بقصد وراثة الخطية نفسها ) ولكن عندما نقول هذا المصطلح نقصد به انتقال تأثير الخطية الأصلية فينا وهو فساد الطبيعة


ابسطها لك

لو عندك برتقالة باظت وهى في القفص ، فهى ممكن تبوظ البرتقال الآخر اللي جنبها لأنها هى نفسها باظت


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> نعم وصلت الفكرة
> ولاكن انا محتاج اقرا سفر التكوين




اقرأ سفر التكوين وبعده مباشر اقرأ بشارة يوحنا من *هنا*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (4 يوليو 2010)

> بص اخي الحبيب هاشرح لك بصورة ابسط لكي تفهم ما قالوه الأساتذة :
> بداية : لا يوجد شيء اسمه انتقال الخطية نفسها اي لا يوجد شيء اسمه الخطية الموروثة ( بقصد وراثة الخطية نفسها ) ولكن عندما نقول هذا المصطلح نقصد به انتقال تأثير الخطية الأصلية فينا وهو فساد الطبيعة
> 
> 
> ...


 
صديقى العزيز شكرا على التوضيح 
هل تقصد ان الخطيئة هى فساد الطبيعة البشرية (و هى عصيان ادم لامر الله )


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (4 يوليو 2010)

> اقرأ سفر التكوين وبعده مباشر اقرأ بشارة يوحنا من *هنا*


 
شكرا صديقى على اللينك 
انا بكرة ان شاء الله هقرا سفر التكوين و من بعدة بشارة يوحنا 

الان نوووووووووووممممممممم   عندى شغل بدرى و مش عارف اية مسهرنى لحد دلوقتى


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2010)

> هل تقصد ان الخطيئة هى فساد الطبيعة  البشرية (و هى عصيان ادم لامر الله )



فاضل انك ترتب الجملة فقط

عصيان أدم لله هو في حد ذاته خطية

الخطية قبل هذا لم تكن موجودة

ادم كان طبيعته نقية ولا يعرف معنى للخطية

عندما دخلت الخطية اصبح هناك شيء اسمه خير و شر 
وعليه فسدت الطبيعة من هذا اللحظة


----------



## أَمَة (4 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> شكرا صديقى على اللينك
> انا بكرة ان شاء الله هقرا سفر التكوين و من بعدة بشارة يوحنا
> 
> الان نوووووووووووممممممممم عندى شغل بدرى و مش عارف اية مسهرنى لحد دلوقتى


 

اللي مسهرك اشتياق نفسك وروحك لمعرفة الحق.

قبل أن تنام، اطلب من الرب الإله يسوع المسيح من كل قلبك وفكرك وعقلك وقل له:

انا حيران وتعبان ومش عارف الحقيقة بسبب خلفيتي وتعاليمها.
فلو انت فعلا هو الإله الحقيقي اظهري الحقيقة وانا اؤمن بك كل ايام حياتي
واتوب عن خطاياي واقبلك الها ومخلصا.


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2010)

*اخ عبد الرحمن 
اسمحلي اعطيك هالرابط عن الوهية السيد المسيح مع شواهد من الانجيل 
اتوقع انه رح يفيدك 

ألوهية المسيح
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142247

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (5 يوليو 2010)

> اللي مسهرك اشتياق نفسك وروحك لمعرفة الحق.
> 
> قبل أن تنام، اطلب من الرب الإله يسوع المسيح من كل قلبك وفكرك وعقلك وقل له:
> 
> ...


 
*اعتقد كدة بردة *
*و عذرا على التاخير فى الرد*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (5 يوليو 2010)

> اخ عبد الرحمن
> اسمحلي اعطيك هالرابط عن الوهية السيد المسيح مع شواهد من الانجيل
> اتوقع انه رح يفيدك
> 
> ...


 ​
*شكرا على اللينك اختى الكريمة *

*انتى فى الصورة اللى انتى حطاها مكتوب (لا تخف امن فقط ) *

*انا حتى الان ممكن اكون مقتنع بالمسيحية بنسبة 70 % *
*ولازال عندى استفسارات كتير *
*ولا كن انا هعمل زى ما هو مكتوب لن اخف و سوف اؤمن *
*​*

​​


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (5 يوليو 2010)

*انا اعلن كفرى بالة الاسلام (محدش يتخيل الصراع النفس الذى بداخلى الان بعد هذا القرار ) *

*و يا رب المجد يا يسوع انا اثق بك انت قلت تعالو الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم *

*و انا تعبان من غيرك يا رب *
*يا رب المجد انت غيرت ناس كتير و لمست قلوب ناس كتير المس قلبى انا كمان *
*يا رب الكون متسبنيش كدة ضايع من غيرك *
*انت الله محب و انا واثق انك بتحبنى المسنى و غيرنى يا رب *

*خلينى احس بالروح القدس *​


----------



## Kiril (5 يوليو 2010)

> انا اعلن كفرى بالة الاسلام (محدش يتخيل الصراع النفس الذى بداخلى الان بعد هذا القرار )
> 
> و يا رب المجد يا يسوع انا اثق بك انت قلت تعالو الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم
> 
> ...


امين
صلي يا اخ عبد الرحمن


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (5 يوليو 2010)

> امين
> صلي يا اخ عبد الرحمن


 
صلى لى يا اخى الكريم 
انا بجد محتاج صلوات ناس مؤمنين


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *انا اعلن كفرى بالة الاسلام (محدش يتخيل الصراع النفس الذى بداخلى الان بعد هذا القرار ) *
> 
> *و يا رب المجد يا يسوع انا اثق بك انت قلت تعالو الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم *
> 
> ...




راجع الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟
و الرب يلمسك و ينور طريقك


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (5 يوليو 2010)

> راجع الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟
> و الرب يلمسك و ينور طريقك


 
شكرا يا زعيم


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (5 يوليو 2010)

*اخوتى الكرام انا كنت عايز احمل الكتاب المقدس (العهدين جديد و قديم )  نسخة بى دى اف *


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> ​
> *شكرا على اللينك اختى الكريمة *
> 
> *انتى فى الصورة اللى انتى حطاها مكتوب (لا تخف امن فقط ) *
> ...





*فعلا هذا كلام السيد المسيح 
" لا تخف , أمن فقط "
ربنا يعرفك طريق الخلاص الابدي يا اخي 

و تذكر ان كل ما سوف تواجهه من شكوك هو من فعل الشيطان الذي سيحاول ان يبعدك عن هذا الطريق لا تخف بل اكمل الطريق الذي اراده لك الله و المسيح ايضا قال:
 " أنا الطريق و الحق و الحياة من أمن بي و لو مات فسيحيا"


ربنا يكون معك ​*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (6 يوليو 2010)

> فعلا هذا كلام السيد المسيح
> " لا تخف , أمن فقط "
> ربنا يعرفك طريق الخلاص الابدي يا اخي


 
لن اخاف بعد الان 

انا الان محتاج اقراء كتير فى الكتاب 



> فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي


 
حاسس ان الاية دى موجهة ليا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *اخوتى الكرام انا كنت عايز احمل الكتاب المقدس (العهدين جديد و قديم )  نسخة بى دى اف *



http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/holybible/PDF/AHB_pdf_arabic.zip


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (6 يوليو 2010)

*ابن يسوع *
*ممتاز شكرا *
*على لينك الكتاب المقدس *
*دة انا طلع عينى على نسخة زى دى *

*شكرا اخى الحبيب*


----------



## Rosetta (6 يوليو 2010)

* وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص . لأن ليس  اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطى بين الناس به ينبغى أن نخلص (أع 12:4)

قال يسوع أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة . ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى (يو6:14)​*


----------

